# Two Muay Thai Questions



## 4d5e6f (Jul 10, 2007)

I've decided I want to get into martial arts (I'm 17), but I'm still deciding on which particular art I want to learn. Muay Thai seems very interesting to me, but I have a few questions about it first.

1. I've watched a lot of videos of Muay Thai fights. Is Muay Thai strictly a sport martial art? I know it could be used for self defense to knock the hell out of your opponent, but does it also include defensive training like other martial arts? By this I mean things like what to do if somebody comes up behind you and starts choking you, if somebody comes at you with a knife, if somebody gets you into a submission grip, etc. Does everybody who learns Muay Thai compete in the ring?

2. Does modern Muay Thai training also include learning of lethal techniques (such as breaking necks) and limb breaking? (Don't worry, I'm not planning on killing anybody; I'm just trying to get a better idea of how Muay Thai compares to other martial arts.)

Thanks for taking the time to read my questions and help!


----------



## savior (Jul 10, 2007)

I am gonna lay out a simple list because I am tired (just came back from MT class)

1. Muay thai gets your in shape very quickly, much quicker than other martial arts

2. MT helps you tolerate punches and teaches you how to respond during a fight (whether it be on the street or in a ring). Other martial arts only SHOW you how to respond (an art such as hapkido where there is not much aggressive contact)

3. MT kicks, knees, and elbows can break bones (such as the rib/sternum) if you really want to do that (which i do not advise because that is down right mean!)

4. If anyone comes at you with a knife, RUN AWAY. Do not gamble with your life and try to act like a super hero.

5. If someone comes to strangle you, you can learn a few basic moves to get them off of you. Some of these basic moves are involved in the MT clinch

-----------Bottom line is:------------
Take MT, its a brutal martial art, helps condition your body, helps you respond in REAL fights, and chicks dig it!


----------



## Hand Sword (Jul 10, 2007)

Staying away from the childish we are better, faster, etc.. arguments, I'll address some things mentioned.

First 4d5e6f, congratulations on your decision to take up the study of the arts. Good luck on whatever training you decide to take.

Muay Thai is designed and trained for use with gloves on and use in a ring, so, it is considered a sport art. As for defensive training, compared to other arts, there is little to no focus on that stuff, as most time is spent developing the attributes needed. Not everybody that studies it competes in the ring by the way. Some just do it to do it. As for limb breaking. Some can be done with arm wrapping in a certain way, but again, MT does not focus on that stuff. From what you're asking, it sounds like American Kenpo would be more to your liking, as all of those scenarios are practiced.

Now to savior. I agree that you can get into great shape with MT. However, if conditioning is a focus of a practitoner, the same can be accomplished no better or faster than any other style.

As for punches and fights on the street, most MT'ers aren't big on punching. In the fights most thigh kick and keep their hands lower to pick up those attacks. In their fights they throw very few punches. So teaching the toleration of punch attacks is a little weaker than other styles. An MT response would be to cover up, not too practical in a real fight, though needed at times. Other styles don't just show defenses, they are practiced as well. You mentioned Hapkido, I know personally some practitoners that can be physical. Also street fights grapple a lot, MT is poor in that area compared to other styles.

MT destruction potential with their strikes, I would agree with.
The knife thing I agree with too, though it's not always an option.
Strangling defense, like a strangle from the rear, not much help from a clinch position. But, some basics can be done.

To your bottom line, you again emphasize real fights. MT fights aren't real. Rules, body weight limitations, lack of weapons, lack of friends that but in.. not close to any real situations. I appreciate your love of your style, but keep some common sense when thinking through it.

Bottom line people. MT skills and other style skills are needed together. A real fight covers all ranges, and each style addresses the different ranges seperatley. Judging from the OP's view, and what they are looking for, I would go with something else.

By the way (chicks dig guys that can fight period, irregardless of styles 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





)


----------



## 4d5e6f (Jul 10, 2007)

The place near me (the only close place that teaches Muay Thai) also offers an MMA class and a kickboxing class. Would they be worth taking in conjunction with Muay Thai, to better round me in a street-fight sense? MMA is good for that kind of things, right? I think I could link the classes and have Muay Thai from 7:30 to 8:15 and MMA from 8:15 to 9:00. Think it'd be possible? Or would I be too wiped out from all the MT training?


----------



## Hand Sword (Jul 10, 2007)

Yes the MMA consists of Boxing, Muay thai, wrestling, and BJJ. It would blend nicely.


----------



## chris_&#3617;&#3623;&#3618;&#3652;&#3607;&#3618; (Jul 11, 2007)

Hand Sword said:


> Yes the MMA consists of Boxing, Muay thai, wrestling, and BJJ. It would blend nicely.


 

but you would be knackered at the end of it 

muay thai is a great workout as said above, and although there are not really any defences for certain street situations (like being strangled from behind) there are some brutal techniques (namely thigh kick, elbows and knees in the clinch) which make it highly accepted as a "good self defence art". all styles are good for self defence in their own right its just that muay thai is known for its power and thats what a lot of people want in a real fight (trying not to be bias!).

it has a "no nonsence" down to earth style of training. their will be a lot more punches than kicks in a real fight so if you want to train for self defence then you may want to find a gym that focuses on all round muay thai rather than putting too much emphasis on kicks like some gyms do.

having muay thai classes AND mma classes is good because [as hand sword said] they blend together well. however if you have an MMA class that teaches muay thai and a muay thai class then you will get a lot more muay thai training done than say wrestling or BJJ. therefore you will probably become better at stand up fighting than grappling, so make sure this is what you want before you start.

whatever you do, have a great time training and good luck,

and welcome to martialtalk!



chris


----------



## Odin (Jul 11, 2007)

savior said:


> I am gonna lay out a simple list because I am tired (just came back from MT class)
> 
> 1. Muay thai gets your in shape very quickly, much quicker than other martial arts
> 
> ...


 
I'd have to agree with you there

1. over the years i have thai boxed i have seen many students from many arts join the class and they have all commented on how hard the training is and the benifits it has on your health.
If you do thai boxing YOU WILL GET IN SHAPE!.Either that or you will give up, Because of the training thai boxing gives you, it strengthens you mentally, it makes you push yourself.

2.Agree. Being 'punch shy' is something i notice alot of other Martial artist suffer from.

3.breaking bones, is harder then it first appears.

4.AGREE!!!! RUN AWAY!!! I would never try to do any of the disarming techniques i have learnt, the work percent of any of these techniques i feel is far to low to be playing around with.

5.you said the gym you are looking to join also does MMA you can learn some good Hip toss'es and reverse chokes from them.

Give it a go and see how you like it.


----------



## 4d5e6f (Jul 12, 2007)

Is $125 a month for unlimited classes per week a good deal? They teach muay thai 3 days per week.


----------



## 4d5e6f (Jul 12, 2007)

Er, make that 5 days a week. Plus MMA on two days and No Gi Jujitsu.


----------



## thaistyle (Jul 15, 2007)

Muay Thai hasn't always been strictly a "ring sport".  The "ring sport" version evolved from the ancient styles of muay thai.  Muay Thai is an excellent martial art for self-defense, but so are many other martial arts that are out there.  I have been fortunate enough that my senior muay Thai instructor has trained extensively with Kru Preang at the Muay Chaiya Foundation and he passes that training and self-defense system on to us, which is not just "ring sport" muay Thai.  Most muay Thai found in the U.S. is geared towards the ring or mma competitions, but that doesn't mean it wouldn't work in a street fight.  A true student of muay Thai will avoid any case of disorder as much as he can, but sometimes you just can't.  One of the main things that drew me to muay Thai wasn't the hard style martial art or this martial art can beat that one, it was the attitude of my instructor(s) and the overall atmosphere of the gym.  No matter what martial art you decide to study, if you have good, knowledgeable instructors and you give 110%, you won't be sorry.


----------



## Skip Cooper (Jul 15, 2007)

savior said:


> ...(an art such as hapkido where there is not much aggressive contact)


 
You realize that you have now called out all of the Hapkido MA's on this site ...

Muay Thai, as I see it, is an effective fighting system. But (as stated earlier) like many other styles, it is not a complete one.  In the future, when my schedule allows, I want to train in MT to augment my skill set.


----------



## 1ofkind (Jul 15, 2007)

I got this video on muay thai where there's a narrator translating the instructor, and the guy saids that Muay Thai is in fact a science, and an understanding of fighting from broken down prospectives.


----------



## Kieran (Jul 16, 2007)

Fighting Muay Thai is like a chess game. A lot of people see it as an art and a science.


----------

